# Vtm



## Eradius Lore (Jun 10, 2005)

I recently bought vampire the masqurade: bloodlines. and i love it. you choose from the vampire clans which you want too be (nosferatu, malkavian, brujah, tremere, gangrel, toreador and Ventrue) of course i choose Ventrue the upper class vampire . then you go around doing missions, meeting some strange people, killing etc. the game is set at presant time. and your in L.A where there is a war between the sebbat and the camiria. i was just wondering if anybody had played VTM on pc or has even played the pen and paper which i have yet to try.

for more info on bloodlines go to: http://www.vampirebloodlines.com/


----------



## Leto (Jun 10, 2005)

Played it on paper, as a Tremere. And just bought the PC games. Very good adaptation. Currently switching between Tremere, Toreador and Nosferatu players. Never been fan of Ventrue, too easy.


----------



## Maxwell Jennison (Jun 10, 2005)

I played the VtM: Redemption (I think that's what it was called, anyway). Can't run Bloodlines, though. Pity, too. I'd love to play as a Malkavian.

Can't remember what I played in the Pen and Paper game. Haven't touched my Vampire books in so long...


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Jun 10, 2005)

I've played/still playing the PC version. The game was coming out just as I was leaving the RPG club I used to frequent.
Played it as Ventrue to get a hang of the controls, currently experiencing the weird world of the Malkavian.
Tempted to try the Nosferatu for difficulty and the Tremere to see what spells look like.
The gangrel might be fun too - it's all good


----------



## Tsujigiri (Jun 10, 2005)

I have much of the World of Darkness literature, that is the overall setting for Vampire and have played in and run games in that setting for quite a few years.
Immensely enjoyable, I recommend the Mage books as an adjunct to the Vampire setting.

I played Redemption and I'm playing bloodlines now, both good games, although you can see the problem in Bloodlines if you know what you are looking at.


----------



## Leto (Jun 11, 2005)

Tremere spells are quite impressive on higher level, WS.

True there's problems and bugs in the game, but frankly for something I bought for 9 euros (around 7 pounds for you) that's a good price.


----------



## Tsujigiri (Jun 11, 2005)

Yeah I think I paid about £3.50 for it


----------



## Leto (Jun 11, 2005)

Here it's usually much more expensive for a new game.


----------



## Tsujigiri (Jun 11, 2005)

It was reduced due to being a buggy piece of crap with no technical support to speak of.


----------



## Amber (Jun 11, 2005)

Sounds rather interesting..... might check it out


----------



## Azash (Jun 13, 2005)

I think its a very addictive game and I have tried quite a few of the clans but for the moment I'm using Gangrel. I hate ventrue because they cant feed on anyone like the other clans. The malkavians are pretty cool because they talk really wierd


----------



## Eradius Lore (Jun 13, 2005)

You can not Hate Ventrue Azash seems you haven't had the game long. Ventrue have the best dialogue in the game and can use dominate mind in dialogue also just because you cant feed off hobos doesn't mean there the worst it just means you need a little more skill.


----------



## Leto (Jun 13, 2005)

A passing remark before this thread degenerate as the Warhammer one  : the day'll you'll understand your opinion, Eradius, (and anyone else for what is worth) is not the sole Truth, debating with you would be more interesting.


----------



## Eradius Lore (Jun 13, 2005)

im just saying how can he form an opinion about them when he only watched me play for 2 min


----------



## Leto (Jun 13, 2005)

In this case, don't use the forum, use your phone or tell him directly. Otherwise outsiders will join and doorknobs will appear soon. Just my friendly 2c.


----------



## Azash (Jun 13, 2005)

wrong again eradius, i spent 48 hrs playing that game and I played with ventrue and found that malkavian has the best dialogue.


----------



## Eradius Lore (Jun 13, 2005)

i have already completed it as all the clans (apart from nosferatu) and i find ventrue to be the best with dialogue


----------



## Azash (Jun 13, 2005)

Malkavian kick ass for dialogue because instead of saying mercurio they say fleet footed god and for janette they call her daughter of Janus etc.


----------



## Eradius Lore (Jun 13, 2005)

thats because there f***ed up, oh by the way can you remember the name of the prince?


----------



## Azash (Jun 13, 2005)

no


----------



## Tsujigiri (Jun 13, 2005)

You know why


----------



## Eradius Lore (Jun 13, 2005)

Tsujigiri said:
			
		

> You know why


 
i this at me or at azash?


----------



## Tsujigiri (Jun 13, 2005)

The overall conversation


----------



## Eradius Lore (Jun 13, 2005)

fair enough


----------



## Azash (Jun 14, 2005)

true


----------



## McMurphy (Jun 17, 2005)

Lately, I have noticed an unacceptible and unjustified negative attitude in some of the gaming threads. Brian has already reminded some of you to keep things civil, and, because of that, consider this post a stern _warning._

The above conduct will have ramifications if I see it continue in more threads.




This is a gaming board, for crying out loud.


----------



## Eradius Lore (Jun 30, 2005)

have any of you played VTM the pen and paper version by white wolf i think. i just started and am going to my first game on tuesday.


i know none of u probly live anywhere near where this version of VTM is based but you should give the site a look over anyway cos its got some very good insight into Vampires and how to play VTM (after all its a worldwide game)

http://www.vtm.vze.com/


----------



## Azash (Jul 4, 2005)

I've recently wante to go to one of thoses, what are they like?


----------



## Eradius Lore (Jul 6, 2005)

transport got messed up so i still have not been, but hey theres allways next week!


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Jul 6, 2005)

EL - so are you playing the pencil & paper RPG of this game then?

Hopefully, you'll enjoy it


----------



## Tsujigiri (Jul 6, 2005)

I have played and run the pen & paper version of this game, and then used the full WoD setting including Mage & Werewolf. It was fairly entertaining but it does cater worryingly for munchkins and powergamers


----------



## Eradius Lore (Jul 17, 2005)

could never get into the one i vtm place i started at so me and a experienced gamer have started our own, at the moment we only have 7 people but we are hoping to get more, its good because its at my house, so i am the Keeper of Elysium


----------



## Azash (Jul 18, 2005)

Yeah and I'm malkavion. The first thing i'm going to do is walk up to the prince and poked him with a two by four. Then to top it all off i am going to cover his room or the elysium in pink post it notes and burn them (my character is a pyromaniac)!


----------



## Earos (Jul 23, 2005)

LOL, a pyromaniac vampire.... your dice will have a work out... he he
I tried to run a game once, but I suck at it... or at least my only attempt at running a game sucked... I am a good player though... I can annoy any storyteller...he he


----------



## Azash (Jul 26, 2005)

Earos said:
			
		

> LOL, a pyromaniac vampire.... your dice will have a work out... he he
> I tried to run a game once, but I suck at it... or at least my only attempt at running a game sucked... I am a good player though... I can annoy any storyteller...he he


 
thanks. i am sure you can give me some advise as how to make a storyteller annoyed or a prince for that matter


----------



## killerbob (Aug 9, 2005)

Azash said:
			
		

> how to make a storyteller annoyed or a prince for that matter


wreck his story for the story teller
the prince................I'll get back to you if I think of somthing


----------



## Eradius Lore (Aug 9, 2005)

i dont think you would, because the storyteller would just kick you out of the game, and the prince would just kill you


----------



## Earos (Aug 11, 2005)

question the story teller... just question him/her... dont push too hard or you will get booted, but when you find the right "balance" you can make them red in the face at least once every session... especially about rolls... they hate it when you question thier rolls...

As for the prince... Dont think it will be too difficult... I mean a pyromaniac vampire.... should be pretty easy to piss off a prince... botch a frenzy roll when your playing with your lighter in his presence or his haven(if you get the chance)... answer every question with a question... or just sprout out nonsense and interupt him when he speaks... most story tellers make the prince more arrogant then smart... play too much into the ventrue side of things... 

for prince or story teller... be nosy... they usually hate that...


granted you have to walk a fine line to pull my methods off... too much of one thing and you get booted, too much of the other and you deal with a condesending prick... know what I mean? I pride myself on never being booted from a game session, but I was never terribly missed if I couldnt make a gaming session... that works out for me... may not work for you though... if you give me specific personality traits I can devise  many more effective methods... the ones I use are because I am lazy and these have the desired effects...

Yes, I am the type of person that has a reason for everything I do... down to the mispelling of words... and my bad grammer... so I cannot, in good faith, recommend that anyone follow my advice... to do so may damn you to my level of existance... where as I may enjoy my road, you may choose another for yourself... **insert ominous music and hairy scary man voice for the last paragraph** 

muahahahaha!


PS sorry Vamp usually brings the freakier side of me out... that and my sense of humor is usually lost on the GPOP....


----------



## Azash (Sep 20, 2005)

he has a split personality, vengful agianst warewolfs, scared of mongeese. He is quite good with archery and wants to hit important people over the head with a two by four. he he he


----------

